

Hello, Gophers Rob Pike's opening keynote of GopherCon 2014 - enneff
http://confreaks.com/videos/3419-gophercon2014-opening-day-keynote

======
morsegeek
The history and evolution of Hello World, a program that I have taken for
granted, was just as fascinating as the evolution of go.

Those little pieces of boilerplate that become invisible to the experienced
coder--the main function, the placement of parentheses--have years of careful
consideration behind them, as Rob Pike demonstrated.

An excellent and illuminating keynote.

